# Allplan: Projekte sichern ohne Allmenü



## fx001 (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

mir ist Windows 7 abgeschmiert und lässt sich nicht mehr retten. Mit meiner zweiten Macpartition möchte ich die Projekte Sichern.
Ich nutze Allplan 2012.

Wie sichere ich meine Projekte ohne Allmenü?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## smileyml (13. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere benutzt Allpan von Grund auf immer eine Datenbank und keine Solodateien zur Projektsicherung. Demnach musst du den Ordner ausfindig machen, wo es die Projektdaten ablegt und diesen entsprechend bei einer Neuinstallation kopieren/ersetzen.

Vermutlich kann dir der Support da genau Auskunft geben ob gerade bei OSX noch etwas in irgendeiner Library schlummert?!

Grüße Marco

edit: Vielleicht hilft dir das – http://ww3.cad.de/foren/ubb/Forum31/HTML/001310.shtml


----------

